

Google is bringing Android to TVs - hexis
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/18/technology/18webtv.html

======
fierarul
This would be great if:

1\. They provide some way to upgrade the software and actually bother
maintaining it a few years. Not like people buy TVs at the rate Android is
evolving.

2\. They provide some way to install 3rd party applications

3\. Give you root

Generally what's bothering me about Android is that although it is kinda open-
source, the drivers for the device you buy most likely aren't. We need a way
to get around this and actually be able to upgrade the system or maybe even
install some other Android-distro.

I didn't understand what Intel has to do with it, I presume (?) that Android
runs on ARM processors. Because if the TVs end up having Intel Atoms, they
will soon have Microsoft Windows 9 TV Home Starter Edition(TM).

------
Roridge
Are they not making the mistake that Microsoft made, by trying to push Android
into too many different hardware situations.

I forget what the name of the head Windows CE developer was who told Bill
Gates that devices needed their own specific platform, but I feel Google
should heed that advice.

I have no doubt that Android will be fine for many hardware applications, but
the question to my fell HNers is, should it?

~~~
exit
harel kodesh. [http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/03/11/who-fatally-
wounded...](http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/03/11/who-fatally-wounded-
microsoft-it-was-bill-gates/)

